# KYB Dust Boots



## ASG (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi all,

I am installing some GR-2's on a B13. I am using KYB dust boots. Do you use the tie wrap that comes with them to cinch the bottom of the boot? The instructions state that you need to install the strut and see if the piston rod rotates with the strut body. If it does, then you need to tie them down? This is what I don't understand with the instructions. Can I just tie it down and be done with it? Thanks.

ASG


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

ASG said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am installing some GR-2's on a B13. I am using KYB dust boots. Do you use the tie wrap that comes with them to cinch the bottom of the boot? The instructions state that you need to install the strut and see if the piston rod rotates with the strut body. If it does, then you need to tie them down? This is what I don't understand with the instructions. Can I just tie it down and be done with it? Thanks.
> 
> ASG


B13 stock dampers' (and the GR2's) strut rods should rotate independently of the strut body. I'm not sure what that means in terms of the instructions. What do they say to do in that case?


----------



## ASG (Jul 10, 2004)

ReVerm said:


> B13 stock dampers' (and the GR2's) strut rods should rotate independently of the strut body. I'm not sure what that means in terms of the instructions. What do they say to do in that case?


They say that if it rotates, then cinch it down. If it does not, then there is no need.

ASG


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

ASG said:


> They say that if it rotates, then cinch it down. If it does not, then there is no need.
> 
> ASG


That makes sense. Strap 'em down!


----------

